# Honda ES or EB generator?



## Donald (Jul 4, 2019)

I’m new to the forum. I’ve used other generators in 5k range during power outages. 
Recently I had the opportunity to purchase a used ES6500. It is twin cylinder water cooled 13 hp Honda engine. Quiet running machine. Everything works as it should with one exception: the auto throttle does not slow engine when there is no load. 
Then along comes an opportunity for an EB6500. The previous owner left it sit with fuel in it. It now runs great after cleaning the carb. It is single cylinder air cooled 13 hp Honda engine. 
I am in a quandary. I don’t need both generators so one should go. 
My need is only for power outages. Since I am in the country I will need to make sure well pump has power. 
Considering today’s need for cleaner power which generator should I keep? And why? 
Then once I finally decide which to sell I’ll have to determine a reasonable selling price. 

Any thoughts?
Thanks


----------



## RedOctobyr (Aug 8, 2018)

Don't know about the EB. But the auto-idle feature doesn't necessarily get used much, at least in an outage situation. You pretty much always have *some* load on the generator. 

The water-cooled ES is probably quieter, due to less air being blown around by a flywheel fan. Be aware that you'd want to keep the ES's battery topped-off, as it does not have a pull-starter as a backup. Though I guess you could jump-start it with your car, in a pinch.


----------

